# A public service announcement...This could happen to anybunny....



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 17, 2012)

OK imagine your all stretched out on the blanket that Auntie Susan lovingly made for you.
All the sudden out of nowhere a MUPPET is just left on your door step.
Could it be the work of tans? I think it could.....
Once the Muppet came into the home the humans said she would only stay for awhile.
Then she dazzled them with ridiculous binkies that fuller figured bunnies just dont have time for.
I mean ya she can binky but her stretching out skills are fair at best. She does not even know how to properly relax her tail....Speaking of tails, does she even have one??? Or is it all just fluff???
I do believe this Muppet to be the work of wicked tans sending this binky machine to mock me....Have I mentioned she chins everything! She has no respect for the fact that everything belongs to me. She even chinned the food dish that the humans put in her cage. I am pretty sure that belongs to me....
I was going to send Muppet to Derby but I got caught boxing her into the suitcase...
It could happen to you!!!!!! One day your stretched out and the next....there is a box on your door steppp...it could happen to you!!!!


----------



## LakeCondo (May 17, 2012)

Poor Fraggles. Yes, of course the food bowl she uses is YOURS. That means ALL the food in it is yours, too.

Keep trying with the suitcase.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 17, 2012)

Oh Noo *Miss Fraggles*, (*Daisy Mae* here) she hasn't taken your Blankie has she? Do you think she needs one? I can get* Mommie* to make one for her, then you can wrap her up and send her to me or to *Derby*.

BTW did your *Mommie* and* Daddy* buy you a new Dish once they gave your away? What wrong with dese Hoomins?

Cheers

*Daisy Mae* aka *"DUTCHIE"*


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (May 17, 2012)

Olivia here...My mommy has been talking about getting another bun. And i swears if she does, im coming to live with you. I promise I wont chin everything and I will be a good bun. I will even bring you banana chips. I dont want some other bunny in this house that I dont. I would much rather come stay with you...just no humping me


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 17, 2012)

Daisy Mae: Yes Muppet needs a blanket. Have your mommy sew it out out of a potato sack and also sew some thumb tacks into it for added "comfort"....
Olivia, maybe your mommy would want to trade you for her very own Muppet....But you cant chin anything and you have to bring your own food....which you must also share with me.


----------



## LakeCondo (May 17, 2012)

Fraggles, you need something to keep you thinking about food [& thumbtacks]. How about more presidential campaigning?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 18, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 18, 2012)

Fraggles, Derby here. I would be most willing to accept Muppet. Am getting a little bored with the stuffies and I is not fussy, don't care if she is neutered, will hump anything. You can keep her food dishes, she can share mine. I just ADORE anything fuzzy and soft.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 23, 2012)

:rofl::clapping: Ripley here- Way to go Fraggles-you seem great at coming up with these amazing plans. Hmmm dis has sort of happend to me. My mummy said she was going to "rehab" these little rat...-I mean rabbits things..hmm cottontails or somethin?! Annnyway, now she spends sooo much time- HANDFEEDING them I tell you. They get soo much more better food den I do. not fair at all. Anyone want to take dese tings away fwom here? She calls them "WAYY too cute.. after all, what am i? Chopped liver? I'll ship them!  She says she's letting them go soon, but I just don't believe it..(Mummy will have a fit . Too bad for her. This way I'll get all the attention!) 
~Ripley


----------

